# Cocoa/Chocolate/Sweet/Spicy



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so I kind of think I know the responses I am going to get to this, but was hoping some of you could help me out. I really enjoy the chocolaty flavor that certain cigars give off. I like that both with sweet notes and spice notes as well. I get this from Diesel UHC's, Papas Fritas, and Perdoma Champagne Noir Maduro's the most but was wondering if anybody could point me to some other cigars that I could try.

Disclaimer - I know everybody tastes different things when it comes to their palette. I am mainly just looking for some suggestions.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Padron 1964 Maduro


Hopefully the weather holds out tonight because this is what I will be smoking as soon as I get home.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Hopefully the weather holds out tonight because this is what I will be smoking as soon as I get home.


Enjoy because I really have to keep myself from smoking up my box  Complex stick I really enjoy it actually talking about it think am going to smoke one  You didn't find the UF13 with any chocolate or coffee in it? I smoked one of the UF13 it was a pleasant smoke I enjoyed also.. I have Chocolate Coffee Leather and a flavor pattern which flavors come and go creaminess is in there ( citrus on retrohale ) has a little jab of nicotine for the UF13 but it was subtle flavor wise.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Enjoy because I really have to keep myself from smoking up my box  I love the cigar the thing is really a good cigar and it has some great flavors.. Complex stick I really enjoy it actually talking about it think am going to smoke one  you talked me into it..  You didn't find the UF13 with any chocolate and coffee in it?


No I didn't. Maybe a little coffee, but I didn't get any chocolate from that. I have more of them to smoke....the UF13 I smoked may have been a little wet. I am going to wait a few weeks to smoke another.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WOAM, SS maddy's, Kristoff maddy's, CAO maddy's.

Most maduro's (most not all) are going to give you a sweet cocoa flavor similar to milk chocolate.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

edited Piper kinda answered it but I have some 1964 Natural's still resting haven't tried them yet...


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I got some of those notes from a cohiba black. Or maybe I was telling myself that's what I _should _ be tasting. Hahahaha.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree on the Kristoff maduro. Just had a properly acclimated Flor De Las Antilles and had some creamy cocoa sweetness and spice to it.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

nfusion770 said:


> I agree on the Kristoff maduro. Just had a properly acclimated Flor De Las Antilles and had some creamy cocoa sweetness and spice to it.


Going to have to pick up some of the Kristoff Maduros I have heard good things about them, just never bought any for some reason.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got those flavors from the dirty rat.or if you want really sweet go for a tabak especial.lol ill get flamed for that one


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Decided to give a pardon 26 maduro a go tonight......very tasty!


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

The davidoff millenium I smoked last week tasted like milk chocolate. Great smoke, check it out.


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

For cheap, but good, with lots of chocolate flavor, I like Nicaraguan Ligero Laced 2nds.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Another Padron you may like is the Family Reserve 85.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

HombreDeBarco said:


> For cheap, but good, with lots of chocolate flavor, I like Nicaraguan Ligero Laced 2nds.


The maduros? I've done a bundle of H and F and didn't get any chocolate, but I havent tried the M yet...

So I'll suggest the 5 Vegas Triple-A, it is similar the UHC but a little sweeter for my tastebuds.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

HombreDeBarco said:


> For cheap, but good, with lots of chocolate flavor, I like Nicaraguan Ligero Laced 2nds.


Might want to specify a vitola for this one as I found the coronas to have dominant vegetal notes. For chocolate with spice try Toraño 50 years.


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> The maduros? I've done a bundle of H and F and didn't get any chocolate, but I havent tried the M yet...
> 
> So I'll suggest the 5 Vegas Triple-A, it is similar the UHC but a little sweeter for my tastebuds.


Yes, I smoke the Liga M doble Toros.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Padron 1964 Maduro


This.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The W.O.A.M. is a great choice
So is 


orion1 said:


> Another Padron you may like is the Family Reserve 85.


Also 601 greens bring it :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

I really enjoyed the La Duena no.7. Nice and smooth stick!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok I have dirty rats, padron family reserve 85 (hoping i don't like it as much as I think i will because it will run me broke lol), padron 64.....I will be picking up a few kristoff maduro's the next time I stop at my b&m. Thanks for all the advice guys. He has the 601 greens as well. I think I have some WOAM stashed away somewhere, if not I know I have SSM's. I have not tried the Ligero Laced Seconds though.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeff, have you tried the John Hay Cocoa and Cocoa Maduro? 
Without going through my system to see the orders your name and location looks familiar. I know I just shipped some there recently.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

JohnHayCigars said:


> Jeff, have you tried the John Hay Cocoa and Cocoa Maduro?
> Without going through my system to see the orders your name and location looks familiar. I know I just shipped some there recently.


No I have not. Are these flavored cigars?


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, lightly flavored. Kinda like the Java.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

jeepman_su said:


> Decided to give a pardon 26 maduro a go tonight......very tasty!


my current favorite but damn they are pricey


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Going to have to pick up some of the Kristoff Maduros I have heard good things about them, just never bought any for some reason.


These are great, I especially love the Kristoff Ligero Maduro - but both the "regular" Kristoff Maduro and the Ligero Maduro are excellent smokes.

The Kristoff Maduro gives me dark chocolate, with a hint of spice and maybe a little coffee bean. The Kristoff Maduro Ligero gives me what I would call espresso bean (more pronounced than the coffee notes in the "regular" one) with dark chocolate and a sweeter almost milk chocolate finish. They are both great smokes. Pick up a couple of each and give them a shot - based on what you've said you like, I think you'd like them both.

Now I know what I'll be smoking later tonight.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Another vote for the Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Here's some others I think fit the bill....

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
San Lotano Maduro
Oliva V LE or Maduro
Tat TAA 2012
JDN 1970 Antaño 
Four Kicks
Bobalu Purple Label Oscuro
Herrera Esteli
Jaime Garcia
La Dueña 
Tempus
601 Green
AF WOAM
Illusione Epernay - not so much chocolate but sweet, touch of spice, and smooth.


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Ok I have dirty rats, padron family reserve 85 (hoping i don't like it as much as I think i will because it will run me broke lol), padron 64.....I will be picking up a few kristoff maduro's the next time I stop at my b&m. Thanks for all the advice guys. He has the 601 greens as well. I think I have some WOAM stashed away somewhere, if not I know I have SSM's. I have not tried the Ligero Laced Seconds though.


Let me know if the SSM are worth tracking down, I have some WOAM en route and have been anxiously waiting to try them out. Am curious if the flavor between them is noticeably different.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

atbat16 said:


> Let me know if the SSM are worth tracking down, I have some WOAM en route and have been anxiously waiting to try them out. Am curious if the flavor between them is noticeably different.


If you have the WOAM coming i would not worry about finding the SSM. The WOAM is maybe a little better but IMO they are both excellent. The SSM is nice for the days you need a quick smoke.


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> If you have the WOAM coming i would not worry about finding the SSM. The WOAM is maybe a little better but IMO they are both excellent. The SSM is nice for the days you need a quick smoke.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I might still have to track down for those short smoke opportunities. :smoke:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Padron 1964 Maduro


+1 on a '64 maduro. Same with the other padron anniversary's mentioned here already.

If you're looking for a more affordable daily smoke, the padron londres maduro is also excellent. Not really spicy, but if you can overlook that, it does satisfy the Cocoa/Chocolate/Sweet flavors your looking for and well constructed.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

You want cocoa,chocolate, sweet with some spicy????

Drew Estates 'Red Eye'. Bang!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

64 maduro is the ticket. The CAO Anni Maduro and the Nica Libre are pretty good at a lower price point. I would say that all of the Hemmingway Maduros fit the bill as well. 

I do not get that profile as much with a 26, just me. More cedar, espresso/french roast and spice than chocolate.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

sdlaird said:


> 64 maduro is the ticket. The CAO Anni Maduro and the Nica Libre are pretty good at a lower price point. I would say that all of the Hemmingway Maduros fit the bill as well.
> 
> I do not get that profile as much with a 26, just me. More cedar, espresso/french roast and spice than chocolate.


I was sort of thinking the same thing about the 26. I did enjoy it but didn't seem to have the pop of the 64. I need to pick up some more 64's and re-visit them. I have a box of nica libre's showing up today that I would like to let sit for 6 months or so before I try.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> I was sort of thinking the same thing about the 26. I did enjoy it but didn't seem to have the pop of the 64. I need to pick up some more 64's and re-visit them. I have a box of nica libre's showing up today that I would like to let sit for 6 months or so before I try.


I actually love me some Nica Libre. Hit one up fresh (after a couple of weeks in the humi). the 64 is my benchmark maduro. Always delivers, great burn and flavor. Funny thing is that I do not have more that 5 or 6 on hand, but they are never hard to find and taste great ROTT, so no need to hoard and rest/age.

There are some CCs that are chocolaty as well, more of a light milk chocolate to me, but the Monte #4 scratches that itch for me too.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

The padron 3000 maduro also fits your profile. Tastes very similar to a 64 maduro but not as smooth or refined.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

La Duena


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

La Duena No. 7 is my go to right now!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Great thread, and getting lots of notes. Damn, why is my palette so expensive!


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

If you like beer, try pairing one of these smokes with Clown Shoes Chocolate Sombrero. The title describes this beer.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Samuel Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout is also a good one


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Atwater Vanilla Java Porter or Atwater Decadent Dark Chocolate Ale are both crazy delicious as well for beers that would fall into this category!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

We should just re-name this thread the everything chocolate thread lol


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

The draw is pretty tight on these... an they burn awkwardly... but hey you should give these a try


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

These may be hit and miss for you.........

Est. 1844
Sancho Panza Maduro

might be some more I cant think of


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

You know the funny thing in all of this is most of you would probably assume I love chocolate....I actually am not a big candy or chocolate person haha. For some reason I just like that flavor profile in a cigar and for some reason some of the chocolate beers are incredible as a desert if you aren't a big sweets person.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Perdomo Grand Cru 2006 Double Maduro. Crappy burn and uncomfortably large ring gauge, but it is packed full of cocoa and coffee notes.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I can recommend a cigar that has quality, your "sweet, chocolatey" flavor AND is affordable. Go to Cigars International's site and look for Hendrik Kelner's "Original Cubans". For those who may not know, Mr. Kelner runs the late Zino Davidoff's Dominican cigar factories that puts out the cigars of his name and Griffins. They really are smooth, full of body, and sweet to the tongue. They're sold in bundles of around $30+. I'm certain you won't be disappointed with these.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I can recommend a cigar that has quality, your "sweet, chocolatey" flavor AND is affordable. Go to Cigars International's site and look for Hendrik Kelner's "Original Cubans". For those who may not know, Mr. Kelner runs the late Zino Davidoff's Dominican cigar factories that puts out the cigars of his name and Griffins. They really are smooth, full of body, and sweet to the tongue. They're sold in bundles of around $30+. I'm certain you won't be disappointed with these.


I am def going to have to try these out. When you say sweet to the tongue, you don't mean sweet tipped right?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> I am def going to have to try these out. When you say sweet to the tongue, you don't mean sweet tipped right?


*gasp* :faint2: Never! (lol)


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *gasp* :faint2: Never! (lol)


Better to be safe then sorry I don't want any sweet tipped/infused cigars tainting the beautiful harmony that I have achieved lol


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

All the Padron anniversary maduro blends have a nice chocolate sweetness for me (esp. the 1926). Fuente Anejos smoke like rich, roasted cocoa to me.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

You should try and find some Dona flors, perfect draw and burn every time though due to the way they are made will smoke faster than your used to. These have notes of cedar, nuts, dark chocolate, allspice and slight hints of coffee. 

If you can't find these cigars, try a few other cigars that use Brazilian tobacco, like Carlos torano signature for example. Imo Brazilian tobacco is some of the best in the world. 

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I would start with these:

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto
Jaime Garcia TAA Box Pressed Torpedo
Estillo Cubano Toraso
Singulare Vimana '12 (Maduro)

Just my 2¢


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

So many great suggestions in this thread. Makes me want to spend some money and enjoy some good smokes. I love when I get a natural cocoa flavour in a cigar.

I do have a couple of the cigars mentioned in this thread waiting in my humi that I haven't tried yet. I just have to wait until it stops snowing and warms up a bit. I don't want to be rushing through them trying to get out of the cold!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you can find a Tat Black Tube, give it a try.
IMHO, they fit your bill, but they did have burn issues and many didn't think they were worth the price.
The cocoa was a bit muted, but the black cherry was a nice by-product.
The tubes are nothing like the regular production Tat Black.
On a similar note the Tat Red was also good


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Agree with the guys mentioning the Padron regular line maduros.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> If you can find a Tat Black Tube, give it a try.
> IMHO, they fit your bill, but they did have burn issues and many didn't think they were worth the price.
> The cocoa was a bit muted, but the black cherry was a nice by-product.
> The tubes are nothing like the regular production Tat Black.
> On a similar note the Tat Red was also good


Funny you mention the tat black tubo. I had one this weekend (my only one). No burn issues, I did get that tartness, but was not able to identify it as black cherry, but that sounds about right. I would describe the cocoa as a "dry" cocoa mixed with other baking-type spices.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

HIM said:


> Illusione Epernay - not so much chocolate but sweet, touch of spice, and smooth.


 This.... had one last night and it was a little of all of these flavors... more milk chocolate than dark chocolate though


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

I had an A. Turrent Triple Play last night. Nice blend of sweet, cocoa, chocolate with a hint of spite. Recommended.

It is a Honduran puro using only maduro.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

any maduro made by padron will fit the bill.... i get those notes from a lot of the Viajes that i've had too.


----------



## Chuck N (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought some Padilla reserva double maduros. They have a good chocolate, coffee , pepper taste in a cheaper stick.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

If it hasn't been mentioned, I think the MUWAT bait fish delivers that flavor profile fairly well, and I find it to be a nice full bodied after dinner smoke.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

bleber said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned, I think the MUWAT bait fish delivers that flavor profile fairly well, and I find it to be a nice full bodied after dinner smoke.


Where in Pittsburgh are you at bleber?


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

jeepman_su said:


> Where in Pittsburgh are you at bleber?


I am in Cranberry. Just moved my wife out of the Monroeville area after we were married last summer.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

bleber said:


> I am in Cranberry. Just moved my wife out of the Monroeville area after we were married last summer.


Lol that is kind of funny I live in Monroeville and work in Cranberry. I am living out at Deauville Court for now.


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

@sh40218 already mentioned the Estillo Cubano and I HIGHLY agree that it fits the profile you are looking for to the tee. I would also recommend the Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project. Not quite chocolaty in my opinion but more like sweet cappuccino with some nice spice and smooth creamy smoke.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's already been said.... but pretty much ANY Padron in maduro. I find a little more earthiness and coffee in some though. Try the 3000 maduro, you'll be hard pressed to find a better cigar in that flavor profile for the money.


----------

